

Jor1k – OpenRISC 1000 Platform Emulator in JS, Launches Linux with X or Wayland - conductor
https://github.com/s-macke/jor1k

======
s-macke
And again. We had the news about the same emulator one month ago, but without
X and Wayland. But of course I like it :) Believe me or not. The hard part was
not to write the emulator. The CPU needs less than 1000 lines of code. No, the
hard part was to compile all those programs with the toolchain which is still
in early development. Just to mention one example, shared Libraries are
supported since one year.

The other part is the optimization of the emulator. The rules of normal
programming don't apply here. In fact the difficult question is how to keep
the javascript engine thinking that all variables are integers and not
doubles.

------
thomasjames
Works especially well in asm.js under Firefox. I can't quite get keyboard
input to work well under X, but this is really impressive.

------
irunbackwards
RISC architecture is going to change everything.

~~~
chad_oliver
RISC (Reduced Instruction Set Computing) is not a new idea at all, and it
_already has_ changed everything. CISC has been dying for decades now, because
it's hard to optimize very complex architectures.

~~~
edvinbesic
It's a quote from the movie Hackers. If you haven't seen it yet, do it! Just
don't hope for realism ;)

------
heijmans
This is very impressive. The code is very readable, even the asm.js based code
(which is probably written by hand). You can find the CPU code in
js/worker/cpu.

On Chrome I get about 30 MIPS while running scummvm. On Firefox I get about 6
MIPS on the standard core and about 40 MIPS on the asm.js core.

I must say that I am impressed by Chrome performance on the standard core.
However, sometime Chrome drops to about 6 MIPS for no discernible reason.

For people like me, who didn't know what OpenRISC is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenRISC](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenRISC)

~~~
s-macke
Yes, the asm.js code is written by hand. Took around one day. What happened
with Firefox I don't know. Firefox 22 was fast (above 30 MIPS) and then it
dropped. No chance to find the problem. Chrome sometimes thinks that integers
are no longer appropriate for some values and deoptimizes the code. But it
seems that the asm.js core is stable and fast for Chrome as well.

------
qwerta
Pretty impressive. Time to start porting debian into webbrowser :-)

------
callesgg
Great for doing somthing a have wanted to do some time now

cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda

~~~
Vbits
What's stopping you from firing up a VM and installing ubuntu?

------
matiasb
It works!

